# simatic manager



## harald2 (15 März 2010)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt den Simatic Manager kostenlos und legal zu nutzen.Vielleicht in einer Studentenversion oder einer älteren Variante.

Danke


----------



## marlob (15 März 2010)

Mal nach Step 7 lite suchen


----------



## marlob (15 März 2010)

Hier der Link
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/39596695


----------



## Rudi (15 März 2010)

Studentenversion ist auch eine gute Variante. Ich nehme mal an zu Lernzwecken.


----------



## Sinix (15 März 2010)

harald2 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob es eine möglichkeit gibt den Simatic Manager kostenlos und legal zu nutzen.
> 
> Danke



Klar mit 14 Tage Trial-Lizenz.


----------



## bike (15 März 2010)

Mäuseklavier schrieb:


> Klar mit 14 Tage Trial-Lizenz.


Stimmt, doch vermutlich wenig hilfreich

Es gibt für Schüler und Studenten Lizenzen, die von Schulen oder Unis den Studis zur Verfügung gestellt werden.
Wenn du zu dieser Zielgruppe gehörst, frag mal nach ob es bei auch so etwas gibt.


bike


----------



## Sinix (15 März 2010)

bike schrieb:


> Stimmt, doch vermutlich wenig hilfreich
> 
> bike



Das kommt darauf an, was harald2 vor hat.
Es gibt z.B. Literatur bei denen zu Demo- und Übungszwecken Software mit Trial-Lizenzen dabei sind. Für längerfristige Projekte stimme ich zu, ist eine Trial-Lizenz nicht geeignet.


----------



## harald2 (2 April 2010)

Danke für die vielen Antworten

Ich wollte mit der Version etwas üben, aber nicht nur 14 Tage.Aber ich sehe das ich mit Lite Version gar nicht Simulieren kann. Gibt es eigentlich von einem anderen Anbieter Programme die nicht so teuer sind mit denen dass möglich ist.

Danke harald2


----------



## c.wehn (2 April 2010)

Es gibt ein Buch....
http://www.amazon.de/SPS-Programmierung-nach-IEC-61131-3-Beispielen/dp/3772358063

Dort ist Step7 5.4+ PLCSIM, WinCC  Fley 08 + Runtime, CFC und einige andere Pakete mit drinne. Auf original Siemens CD's

Zum üben lege dir doch einfach eine Virtual Machine an die du einfrierst und sollte dein Lizenz Key wieder abgelaufen sein duplitzierst du die Virtual Machine wieder. Das müsste eigentlich gehen.

Kann ich nur empfehlen...
Wer gern in SCL oder ST programmiert hat da schonmal nen guten anfang drinn  lg


----------

